# Installer Windows sans lecteur CD fonctionnel ?



## t-bo (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'avais déjà ouvert un topic (clé usb..), mais on va questionner le problème plus simplement. Comment installer Windows via Bootcamp sans un lecteur CD fonctionnel ? (superdrive macbook pro mort).


----------



## stedeperp (5 Décembre 2009)

même problème que toi
beaucoup diront que c'est impossible mais "il parait" qu'on peu le faire avec *refit*, perso j'y suis pas encore arrivé
si quelqu'un pouvait faire un tuto (en français) sur comment installer windows avec refit avec un lecteur externe.
et je pourrais me passer de m'acheter un nouveau superdrive.


----------



## t-bo (5 Décembre 2009)

J'ai réussi cet aprèm, avec cette méthode : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=631901&page=4
Il te faut *Parallels Dekstop 5 *&* rEFIt* (http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html). C'est un peu de la bidouille mais ca marche 

_1)So star by making a bootcamp partition (if you haven't already).
2)When bootcamp askes you to start instaling windows quit it.
3)Go to Disk Utility and unmount the bootcamp partition! If you don't parallels may start bitching.
4)Start Parallels 5 and create a new virtual machine
5)In first window push "Skip Detection"
6)Select witch windows you wont to install
7)Virtual machine type: Custom
8)CPU and RAM default
9)Hard Disk Option: No hard disk
10)And start, a window should appear prompting you to push start to install windows. Don't do that yet!
11)In the lower right corner of the windows installation window there is a button "virtual machine configuration", push it.
12)There you will have 3 options. Go to "Hardware" option.
13)Select "CD/DVD-ROM" and from a drop down menu select the windows 7 iso
14)Then push "+" and add Hard Disk. From the drop down menu select bootcamp
15)Go to Boot Order and be sure that the order is like this "1)CD/DVD-ROM,2)Hard-Disk,3)Floppy,4)Network Adapter"
16)Push ok and start installing windows 7
17) Watch closely when the installation prompts you to restart the first time STOP! the virtual machine and quit parallels.
18) Now comes rEFIt in.
19)Restart your Mac. And when it boots to rEFIt you will see that the windows partition is there. Enter it. The windows 7 will start re configuring stuff. And will continue to install windows normal. After it's done. Install bootcamp drivers if you don't have them go to "isohunt" and get the bootcamp 3.0 drivers.
20) After you installed the bootcamp 3 drivers got to nvidia page and download the latest video card drivers for your mac. Coz bootcamp has old ones. Well that's all. Hope this guide will help some. _

C'est la seule solution que je vois, après c'est pas fini... Tu auras encore des problèmes de drivers bootcamp avec Windows 7, faudra éditer le .msi. Tu trouves la réponse sur internet. 
Et j'ai eu aussi des problèmes de son. Faudra télécharger le dernier pilote Realtek 
Tout ceci sera régler quand Apple officialisera bootcamp & Windows 7 d'ici quelques jours / semaines en principe.

Enfin on y arrive.....


----------



## stedeperp (5 Décembre 2009)

tu l'as installé à partir d'un lecteur externe ou d'une clé usb?


----------



## t-bo (5 Décembre 2009)

Aucun des deux. Sur une partition bootcamp sur le disque interne. et l'.iso à partir du disque interne aussi.


----------



## stedeperp (5 Décembre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Aucun des deux. Sur une partition bootcamp sur le disque interne. et l'.iso à partir du disque interne aussi.



oui,  j'ai vu après
mon niveau d'anglais est tellement bas.
Je vais essayer en espérant bien comprendre la marche à suivre.


----------



## stedeperp (5 Décembre 2009)

thibotus01 a dit:


> J'ai réussi cet aprèm, avec cette méthode : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=631901&page=4
> Il te faut *Parallels Dekstop 5 *&* rEFIt* (http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html). C'est un peu de la bidouille mais ca marche
> 
> _1)So star by making a bootcamp partition (if you haven't already).
> ...



  J'y comprend rien. y'en aurait pas un qui sait parler anglais et qui pourrait traduire s'il vous plait?


----------



## t-bo (6 Décembre 2009)

stedeperp a dit:


> J'y comprend rien. y'en aurait pas un qui sait parler anglais et qui pourrait traduire s'il vous plait?



_1) Créer une partition bootcamp (si ce n'est pas déjà fait) 
2) Quand Bootcamp vous demande de commencer l'installation de Windows, quittez.
3) Allez dans l'utilitaire de disque et DEMONTER la partition Bootcamp (possible problème avec Parallels)
4) Lancez Parallels et créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle
5) A la première fenêtre, cliquer sur "Skip Detection" (passer la detection)
6) Selectionnez quelle version de Windows vous installez
7) Type de Virtual Machine : Custom (Personnalisé)
8) CPU & RAM : par defaut (pas de changement)
9)Hard Disk Option: No hard disk (Disque Dur option : Pas de Disque Dur)
9b) toutes les autres options par defaut.
10) Et cliquez sur "done", une fenêtre apparait vous proposant de débuter l'installation (start). *NE PAS LE FAIRE*
11) En bas à droite, dans le coin de la fenêtre, il y a un boutton "virtual machine configuration" (icone outil), cliquez.
12)Là, vous aurez 3 options. Allez sur "Hardware" (matériel)
13)Selectionnez "CD/DVD-ROM" et dans le menu déroullant séléctionnez votre image .ISO
14) Puis cliquez sur le "+" (à gauche) et "add Hard Disk" (Ajouter Disque Dur). Dans le menu déroulant séléctionnez "Bootcamp".
15) Allez dans "Boot Order" (ordre de démarrage) et soyez sur que l'ordre est le suivant : "1)CD/DVD-ROM,2)Hard-Disk,3)Floppy,4)Network Adapter" (modifier si nescessaire avec les flèches)
16) Cliquez sur OK et commencez l'installation de Windows
17) *Surveillez attentivement, quand l'installation indique que le système va redémarrer avec un compte à rebours. STOPPEZ la machine virtuelle.*
18) Utilisation de rEFIt :
19) Redémarrez votre Mac. Appuyez sur ALT, l'option rEFIt apparait, et à l'interieur vous verrez la partition de Windows. Cliquez. L'installation de Windows se poursuivera normalement. Installez ensuite les pilotes Bootcamp.


_


----------



## stedeperp (6 Décembre 2009)

merci beaucoup pour ta traduction.
J'y étais arrivée cette nuit (difficilement mais en lisant très lentement et avec google traduction, c'est possible, même pour une blonde) mais franchement si tout le monde pouvait être aussi sympa que toi 

J'ai encore besoin de toi car pas moyen d'installer les drivers bootcamp. Ça vient de seven? car sur XP ça marchait..

Merci encore à toi thibotus01


----------



## t-bo (6 Décembre 2009)

Cherche sur google  Faut éditer le Bootcamp.msi avec un logiciel, pour supprimer une colonne, et ca fonctionnera.


----------



## stedeperp (8 Décembre 2009)

merci pour le coup de pouce. 

J'ai réussi mais il nous a fallu téléchargé bootcamp3 car on avait pas "snow léopard" à la maison et que ça marchait pas avec le dvd de "léopard".

merci pour l'économie on pourra se passer de s'acheter un superdrive

(c'est autre chose que XP ce seven quand même)


----------



## arkhos (9 Décembre 2009)

windows seven propose un outil d'installation depuis une clef usb pour les netbook, ça devrait résoudre votre problème non ?


----------



## t-bo (10 Décembre 2009)

Oui netbook, mais macbook, système Mac propriétaire Apple, qui ne laisse pas booter sur une média flash.....


----------



## Shadoxe (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour ou bonsoir.

J'ai essayer de suivre la méthode utilisé un peu plus en haut mais j'ai un problème : lorsque j'arrive a l'étape 14, lorsque je dois sélectionné ma partition Bootcamp, celle ci n'apparait pas dans le menu déroulant... Avez vous une solution ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## t-bo (26 Décembre 2009)

Es-tu sur d'avoir bien créé la partition via le logiciel bootcamp et tu la démonté dans l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Shadoxe (26 Décembre 2009)

Oui j'en suis sur et j'ai ressayé avec une nouvelle partition Bootcamp et toujours ce même problème !


----------



## WarnerBross (5 Mai 2010)

Shadoxe a dit:


> Bonjour ou bonsoir.
> 
> J'ai essayer de suivre la méthode utilisé un peu plus en haut mais j'ai un problème : lorsque j'arrive a l'étape 14, lorsque je dois sélectionné ma partition Bootcamp, celle ci n'apparait pas dans le menu déroulant... Avez vous une solution ? Merci d'avance.



Bonjour à tous,

Le problème sera résolu si tu redémarres. La partition BootCamp sera visible.

Moi j'ai un autre problème:

Le tuto semble bon, mais lorsque je boot sur la partition windows il met  une erreur et je ne peux plus rien faire. Sur un autre tuto anglais ils  disent quil faut réinstaller le MBR après la virtualisation, mais ça  ne marche pas pour moi. Alors comment avez-vous fait pour y arriver car  habituellement je réussi toutes mes bidouilles et là impossible.

Merci  au contributeur et à ceux qui pourraient me venir en aide


----------



## WarnerBross (6 Mai 2010)

Salut

Je vous écris de ma partition BootCamp avec Windows 7 d'installé sans lecteur DVD, le tout sur un Imac Intel...

Comment j'ai fait? Tout simplement en démontant mon HD et en l'installant sur un PC. Je fais la première partie de l'installation et au moment où il démarre j'arrête le tout. Je récupère mon HD et je le remet dans mon Mac. Je démarre sur la partition BootCamp et là l'installation se poursuit. Sans problème jusqu'à la fin...

Pour tous ceux qui galèrent comme moi, c'est une méthode radicale. Le problème c'est qu'il faut démonter son Imac... Pour ceux qui son sur des MB c'est plus simple.

Merci aux contributeurs et aux autres


----------



## kaboum (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je tente cette methode depuis hier soir et ca merdouille a l'installation de windows: je dois sélectionner ou installer windows, je choisis Bootcamp mais il me dit que pas possible...
alors j'ai essaye de formater le fameux bootcamp a partir de la, ca installe but qd je stop la machine au moment du compte a rebours, bootcamp a disparu et donc impossible de redémarrer dessus...
peut etre que je confonds les compte-a-rebours?

merci!


----------



## Soledead (10 Mai 2011)

En suivant bien toutes les étapes et après avoir lue le manuel  il me reste une erreur
Au moment du formatage en NTFS, Mac OsX Bloque le formatage de la partition physique

comment palier à se problème ? Ou aie-je raté ?

réponse : il suffisait juste d'effacer (avec l'utilitaire de disk un coup la partition avant de démarrer toute l'opération).

...
nouveau soucie  ... :
je détecte bien sous refit la partition bootcamp sous windows mais lorsque je la lance : 
"windows failed to start a recent hardware or software change might be the cause"
et si je fais démarrer normalement ... il redémarre tout simplement et je suis pas plus avancé ><


----------



## fragglerock (21 Août 2012)

Voici mon expérience et méthode sur l'installation de windows 7 sur un iMac 27".
J'écris ce tutoriel car les nombreuses informations dont j'ai eu besoin sont assez éparpillées. C'est donc l'occasion de les mettre ensemble et de gagner beaucoup de temps. 


 Mon mac est équipé d'un disque ssd intelX25-M à la place du lecteur DVD  et un d'un disque dur classique de 1to.
Je ne saurais dire comment a été fait le branchement du ssd car jai acheté l'ordi sur un site de petites annonces très connu, un bon coin. 
L'imac est équipé d'un i7, 8go de ram, d'une radeon 4850 et il date de fin 2009. Il tourne sous Lion.
Je présente ma méthode "solutionnée" pour l'installation suite à mon parcours semé d'embuches, qui a été bien long.

Comme tout le monde j'ai utilisé Google pour surmonter mes difficultés. Si vous vous trouvez bloqués a une étape, ne vous dégonflez pas. On trouve toujours une solution sur le net.

Mon parcours  a été bien plus compliqué que cette solution. Je suis passé par différentes méthodes dont celle utilisant la virtualisation pour commencer l'installer de windows. Je vous le déconseille car ça ne fonctionne pas bien avec parallels 7 en démo actuellement, ca bug à la fin avec une erreur BCD que je n'ai pas pu réparer même si on vous dit que si, et enfin c'est bien plus compliqué que d'utiliser la partition bootcamp comme disque d'installation. Vous allez voir :

MA MÉTHODE :

1. Partitionner le disque dur avec l'utilitaire Boot Camp
     - démarrer l'utilitaire depuis applications > utilitaires
     - suivre les instructions. Vous pouvez télécharger les pilotes boot camp à ce moment, c'est un peu long. sélectionnez l'installation de windows.
     - à ce moment il faut sélectionner l'installation depuis une clé usb
     - sauf que l'utilitaire boot camp ne propose cette option que sur certaines configurations ! et vous demande seulement d'insérer le disque de Windows... c'est pas cool.
     - pour surmonter ce problème il faut faire deux choses : copier tout le contenu du cd d'installation de windows sur une clé usb en simple copier/coller.
     - puis débloquer l'option dans boot camp. Pour celà il faut suivre ce tuto :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3435734?start=15&tstart=0 (anglais) qui a fonctionné nickel pour moi.
    - là vous pouvez démarrer l'utilitaire boot camp, sélectionner d'installer depuis une clé usb et enfin vous accédez à l'option de partitionnement. J'ai choisi de partitionner mon disque dur de 1To pour ne pas être à l'étroit sur le ssd.
    - vous cliquez OK. L'utilitaire fait son boulot. Dans mon cas il a quitté brutalement. Un bug ? en tout cas celà a fonctionné et j'ai bien une nouvelle partition Bootcamp visible depuis l'utilitaire de disque.


2. Installer un gestionnaire de NTFS sous Mac OSX. Il en existe plusieurs. Paragon fourni une version démo qui vous suffira.
3. Copier/coller le contenu de votre DVD ou image Windows directement sur la partition Bootcamp
4. Installer Refit pour gérer le multiboot. Celà m'a toujours rebuté d'installer un utilitaire gratuit qui touche a des composants délicats comme le boot mais celui ci semble bien fonctionner pour la majorité de la communauté.
5. Rebooter deux fois (nécessaire pour l'installation de refit).
6. Choisir dans refit de booter sur la partition Bootcamp
7. Suivre les instructions d'installation de windows
8. Si après la copie des fichiers et pendant l'installation vous vous trouvez face a un écran noir, comme moi...attendez longtemps. Windows installe un mauvais pilote vidéo et continue ensuite le reste du paramétrage. Si vous coupez l'ordi maintenant vous êtes bon pour réinstaller windows depuis le début; croyez moi ! Donc vous attendez que votre ordi reboot, ça m'a pris peut être 20minutes. Si vous rebootez sur windows, écran noir, donc bootez sur osx. Là microsoft propose sur son site une solution en copiant les drivers sur une clé usb... ca n'a pas marché pour moi. Il faut dénicher le fichier pilote qui correspond à votre config et le supprimer ! ensuite on reboot sous windows et ca marche. Installer a ce moment le dernier pilote nvidia ou ati pour windows. Dans mon cas le fichier ennuyeux était "/Windows/System32/Drivers/atikmdag.sys". Si vous ne le trouvez pas c'est que votre config est différente. Cherchez sur google avec les termes "windows 7 installation black screen imac 27" et vous allez trouver le fichier qui correpond à votre carte vidéo. Testez en bootant windows.
9. Une fois sous windows vous avez gagné ! N'oubliez pas d'installer les pilotes Bootcamp fournis par Apple et bravo !


Ne vous découragez pas devant les problèmes. Ils sont tous surmontables mais celà prend du temps. Tout dépend de votre besoin.
Enfin sortez et profitez de votre vie car les ordis c'est vraiment galère !

Envoyé de mon iPad


----------



## just-ice76 (21 Août 2012)

J'ajoute que pour ceux qui n'ont pas de lecteur dvd dans leur mac, il suffit de monter l'iso avec daemon tools pour accéder au partitionnage du disque.


----------



## edd72 (21 Août 2012)

N'importe quoi. Daemon Tools est un lecteur virtuel pour Windows.


----------



## sophiejoel (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour

Je suis comme beaucoup de possesseur de Imac 20 mon lecteur de disque est HS et je voulais réinstaller sur ma partition bootcamp, window XP. le fil de t-bo repond tout a fait a mon soucis et je l'ai donc mis en pratique, seulement voilà a partir de 16 et 17 ça coince l'écran affiche "try to boot from primary master ide drive et il ne se passe rien de plus, pas d'horloge qui m'annonce que le systeme va redémarrer et si je tente de passer a l'etape suivante dans refit ma partition est bien visible mais le syteme m'annonce
: load error while (re) opening installation volume
The firmware refuse to boot from select volume note external hard drive are not well-suported by Apple firmware for legacy OS booting . Voilà voilà si ça dit a quelq'un de ressortir ce vieux fil et de m'apporter quelques eclairages. merci d'avance


----------



## t-bo (1 Février 2013)

Oula le vieu sujet... Le plus simple est d'acheter un lecteur CD externe que tu branches en USB. Au pire tu le renvoi après usage.

Moi j'ai celui de Amazon basics: http://www.amazon.fr/AmazonBasics-D...NT1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359728240&sr=8-1

Il arrive dans une boite en carton, si tu l'ouvres proprement tu peux le renvoyer sans crainte sous 30 jours. Ils te remboursent. Sinon tu le garde


----------



## sophiejoel (1 Février 2013)

Bonsoir 

j'y avais pensé mais apres avoir tourné un peu sur internet c'est pas gagné d'installer xp avec bootcamp avec un lecteur externe.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Février 2013)

Ça ne marche pas avec un lecteur externe, sauf si tu es sur un mac qui a la base n'a pas de superdrive. Si tu as enlevé le superdrive ou s'il ne fonctionne plus pour une raison ou pour une autre, ça ne te servira à rien. J'ai essayé, j'ai un graveur externe, et peine perdue.
Mais j'ai réussi à m'en sortir grâce à cet excellent tuto : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...-en-bootcamp-via-clef-usb-sans-cd-560402.html


----------

